# I’m going to be busy.



## tomwilson74 (Oct 8, 2020)

Just bought a bunch of board feet of cherry, oak and maple for $75. Had to make two trips in my truck. Now, where to store it??

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 8, 2020)

My house?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## tomwilson74 (Oct 8, 2020)

Has to be at least 400 board feet.
That’s like 20 cents a board foot.


----------



## Maverick (Oct 8, 2020)

Nice score. Tom beat me to the alternative storage location, so all I can do is congratulate you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 8, 2020)

Maverick said:


> Nice score. Tom beat me to the alternative storage location, so all I can do is congratulate you.


I’m much closer than you, John.


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 8, 2020)

Congrats! Steal! I would keep it out of the rain, if at all possible. Looks like it is ready to use! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick (Oct 8, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> I’m much closer than you, John.



Well yeah, there's that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tomwilson74 (Oct 8, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> Congrats! Steal! I would keep it out of the rain, if at all possible. Looks like it is ready to use! Chuck


It was cut five years ago. I’m going to put some in my shop and stack the rest and put a tarp over it. I was too tired to do anything with it after unloading and mowing the grass too. Took two trips to get it all.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 8, 2020)

Congrats Tom, what a fine score!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 9, 2020)

nice- are you married? If so I bet that location is unacceptable....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## tomwilson74 (Oct 9, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> nice- are you married? If so I bet that location is unacceptable....


She wouldn’t let me put it in the house!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 9, 2020)

tomwilson74 said:


> She wouldn’t let me put it in the house!


I get that- Kathie fenced me off

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Oct 9, 2020)

"Really, honey, this will work. We just shove the couch over against that wall, stack the end tables, we hardly ever use them for anything anyway. We roll up the rug against the couch and voila...plenty of room! Honey? Where'd you go?"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------

